# It's all about the birds and the bees. :) Funny comic!



## Sneakers (Dec 10, 2009)

I was reading Cyanide & Happiness as usual, every morning, and on Saturday the 5th, they had a particularly funny and interesting one, that I just had to share....but FA was down at the time. I could explain it to you, but I think the picture says it for itself.

http://www.explosm.net/comics/1878/

And remember, it's all in good fun


----------



## Delta (Dec 19, 2009)

I met these guys at Comic-con.

They're a pretty chill bunch of guys.
I, personally don't care for there stuff because its so spontaneous, but the artists themselves are awesome.


----------

